# I Pod



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

I gave a ride to a friend this weekend. He brought his 15 MB I-POD with an RF adapter along. He has about 240 hours of music stored on there right now. The sound quality was good, and we certainly had lots of music and genres to choose from.


----------



## captmike (Jul 20, 2003)

gray330 said:


> I gave a ride to a friend this weekend. He brought his 15 MB I-POD with an RF adapter along. He has about 240 hours of music stored on there right now. The sound quality was good, and we certainly had lots of music and genres to choose from.


What brand of FM Transmitter was it?


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 19, 2003)

*My iPod via aux adapter*

Here are pictures of my new 10gb iPod connected to my car. This is just a temporary install until I buy the cig adapter which will connect ot the bottom of the ipod. That will provide power and will hide the audio connection (since the belkin adapter has a line out on the cig adapter). I plan to hide the adaptor under the cupholder area.


----------



## Aaron325iT (Jun 2, 2003)

Hoffa said:


> Here are pictures of my new 10gb iPod connected to my car. This is just a temporary install until I buy the cig adapter which will connect ot the bottom of the ipod. That will provide power and will hide the audio connection (since the belkin adapter has a line out on the cig adapter). I plan to hide the adaptor under the cupholder area.


 i bought a 10GB iPod too, and I also have the Belkin adaptor. It works really well when plugged into the new AUX-In adaptor which i installed last week. Now i'm just looking for a mount for the iPod...


----------



## dkny2314 (Jun 25, 2003)

Aaron325iT said:


> i bought a 10GB iPod too, and I also have the Belkin adaptor. It works really well when plugged into the new AUX-In adaptor which i installed last week. Now i'm just looking for a mount for the iPod...


I have a great mount. It fits the ipod snug and it will not fall out. It is made by Arkon Model # Cm-330 Universal Cup Holder Mount. I purchased it from http://store.yahoo.com/kb-electronics/cm-330.html they have the best price around and they are very friendly. Let me know if you want pictures or need some more help

Matthew


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

dkny2314 said:


> I have a great mount. It fits the ipod snug and it will not fall out. It is made by Arkon Model # Cm-330 Universal Cup Holder Mount. I purchased it from http://store.yahoo.com/kb-electronics/cm-330.html they have the best price around and they are very friendly. Let me know if you want pictures or need some more help
> 
> Matthew


Interesting mount, thanks for posting the link. Would you perhaps have a picture of the install? I'm curious how far up the Ipod would stick out from the cupholder. The arm between the piece that sits in the cupholder and the ipod holder seems kinda long. :dunno:


----------



## dkny2314 (Jun 25, 2003)

mquetel said:


> Interesting mount, thanks for posting the link. Would you perhaps have a picture of the install? I'm curious how far up the Ipod would stick out from the cupholder. The arm between the piece that sits in the cupholder and the ipod holder seems kinda long. :dunno:


That is what I also thought at first. I will take pictures for you tomorrow. Basically the pole piece end's where the armrest is so its absoultley perfect for the driver to control everything. I LOVE IT. I will take pictures for you tomorrow.

Matthew


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

dkny2314 said:


> That is what I also thought at first. I will take pictures for you tomorrow. Basically the pole piece end's where the armrest is so its absoultley perfect for the driver to control everything. I LOVE IT. I will take pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> Matthew


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

mquetel said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I second that! Please post pics. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Aaron325iT (Jun 2, 2003)

dkny2314 said:


> I have a great mount. It fits the ipod snug and it will not fall out. It is made by Arkon Model # Cm-330 Universal Cup Holder Mount. I purchased it from http://store.yahoo.com/kb-electronics/cm-330.html they have the best price around and they are very friendly. Let me know if you want pictures or need some more help
> 
> Matthew


sounds cool, but K & B only ships within the US, and I'm up in Toronto, Canada 

Anyone know where i can get arkon's stuff in Toronto?? US$16 for that mount is a pretty good price, it's a shame i can't take advantage...

I'm a bit worried about losing one of the cupholders...do you find it annoying driving without the primary one? I currently have the iPod sitting right in the first cupholder, which is a crappy arrangement, and i'm finding it mildly annoying to have to raise the armrest to use the second cupholder for drinks.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Hoffa said:


> Here are pictures of my new 10gb iPod connected to my car. This is just a temporary install until I buy the cig adapter which will connect ot the bottom of the ipod. That will provide power and will hide the audio connection (since the belkin adapter has a line out on the cig adapter). I plan to hide the adaptor under the cupholder area.


I don't have an IPOD but I havea jukebox 20GB and I want to user the same setup, when you get a chance please post some pics. Can't wait to listen to my music!

Byron


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Aaron325iT said:


> sounds cool, but K & B only ships within the US, and I'm up in Toronto, Canada
> 
> Anyone know where i can get arkon's stuff in Toronto?? US$16 for that mount is a pretty good price, it's a shame i can't take advantage...
> 
> I'm a bit worried about losing one of the cupholders...do you find it annoying driving without the primary one? I currently have the iPod sitting right in the first cupholder, which is a crappy arrangement, and i'm finding it mildly annoying to have to raise the armrest to use the second cupholder for drinks.


Did you try ebay??

Just a thought


----------



## Paul_1 (Jul 24, 2003)

A couple probably hopelessly technically naive questions:

1) Is the sole function of the AUX audio input adapter to allow the MP3 or Ipod output to play through the sound system or does it also permit the head unit / steering controls to control the digital player?

2) Do any digital players have the ability to play through BlueTooth or is BlueTooth solely for cell phones at this time?

Paul


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Paul said:


> 1) Is the sole function of the AUX audio input adapter to allow the MP3 or Ipod output to play through the sound system or does it also permit the head unit / steering controls to control the digital player?


Just allows you to feed audio from some source into the headunit. You will not be able to control the external audio source (except for volume).

I did hear that blitzsafe (a 3rd party solution for aux-in via the CD changer interface) is working on an IPod specific interface that will allow you to control the mp3 player via your steering wheel controls.



Paul said:


> 2) Do any digital players have the ability to play through BlueTooth or is BlueTooth solely for cell phones at this time?


Good question, but I doubt it.


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

I just got the euro sliding tray that replaces the cupholders from Circle BMW for $27.00. The iPod fits perfectly but it’s a little too deep. I need to find something that holds the iPod higher. Maybe black foam?

I also ordered the OEM adaptor which converts the flashlight outlet into a cigarette lighter plug which I plan on using with the Belkin charger. One end of the Belkin charger plugs into the bottom of the iPod while the other end plugs into the cigarette lighter keeping the iPod charged. On the cigarette lighter plug end it also has an Aux-out jack with a small signal amplifier. I’ll run the Belkin cable into the glove box and plug it into the cigarette lighter, than I’ll run a very short wire from the Belkin aux-out into the OEM BMW aux-in jack. Done!

Nice and clean and all the wires are hidden. No modifications to the car at all. The best part is that now I don’t have to use the headphone output as an input signal anymore so I don’t have to keep the iPod volume cranked all the way up which kills the battery even faster. I’ll try to do it this weekend and post pics for you guys. Hope I’m not confusing anyone.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

96TL said:


> I just got the euro sliding tray that replaces the cupholders from Circle BMW for $27.00. The iPod fits perfectly but it's a little too deep. I need to find something that holds the iPod higher. Maybe black foam?
> 
> I also ordered the OEM adaptor which converts the flashlight outlet into a cigarette lighter plug which I plan on using with the Belkin charger. One end of the Belkin charger plugs into the bottom of the iPod while the other end plugs into the cigarette lighter keeping the iPod charged. On the cigarette lighter plug end it also has an Aux-out jack with a small signal amplifier. I'll run the Belkin cable into the glove box and plug it into the cigarette lighter, than I'll run a very short wire from the Belkin aux-out into the OEM BMW aux-in jack. Done!
> 
> Nice and clean and all the wires are hidden. No modifications to the car at all. The best part is that now I don't have to use the headphone output as an input signal anymore so I don't have to keep the iPod volume cranked all the way up which kills the battery even faster. I'll try to do it this weekend and post pics for you guys. Hope I'm not confusing anyone.


Good Idea!

CAN'T WAIT FOR THOSE PICS MAN!!!!!


----------



## a4agarwal (Oct 1, 2002)

That's pretty cool. I did nearly the same thing:

1. Flash light to power adapter from BMW
2. Belkin auto charger with line out
3. I am currently using a tape adapter into the Belkin unit. Eventually I will get a line in to the car with a BMWPILA or Blitzsafe adapter
4. I used a Panavise InDash cell phone holder with aradio shack mount. The iPod is in the perfect location so I can see it and use the buttons.

The ipod holder is similar to this:

http://www.tyranny.org/garage/howto/ipodinstall/index.htm

It's really nice because with just 1 wire to the bottom of the iPod I get power and audio. It's easy to use while in the car, easy to remove, and sounds great (even using the tape adapter)

I'll post some pics later.



96TL said:


> I just got the euro sliding tray that replaces the cupholders from Circle BMW for $27.00. The iPod fits perfectly but it's a little too deep. I need to find something that holds the iPod higher. Maybe black foam?
> 
> I also ordered the OEM adaptor which converts the flashlight outlet into a cigarette lighter plug which I plan on using with the Belkin charger. One end of the Belkin charger plugs into the bottom of the iPod while the other end plugs into the cigarette lighter keeping the iPod charged. On the cigarette lighter plug end it also has an Aux-out jack with a small signal amplifier. I'll run the Belkin cable into the glove box and plug it into the cigarette lighter, than I'll run a very short wire from the Belkin aux-out into the OEM BMW aux-in jack. Done!
> 
> Nice and clean and all the wires are hidden. No modifications to the car at all. The best part is that now I don't have to use the headphone output as an input signal anymore so I don't have to keep the iPod volume cranked all the way up which kills the battery even faster. I'll try to do it this weekend and post pics for you guys. Hope I'm not confusing anyone.


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

I'll post pics as soon as its done. Most likely Sunday.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

a4agarwal said:


> That's pretty cool. I did nearly the same thing:
> 
> 1. Flash light to power adapter from BMW
> 2. Belkin auto charger with line out
> ...


Good Link !!! I will try to do it as soon as I get my BMW


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

a4agarwal said:


> That's pretty cool. I did nearly the same thing:
> 
> 1. Flash light to power adapter from BMW
> 2. Belkin auto charger with line out
> ...


Where did you get the Belkin auto charger? I need to look at a pic or if you have a link it would be helpful.

Thanks,

Byron


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

www.apple.com


----------



## MambaT4 (Aug 26, 2003)

*IN car MP3*

Hi All,

My first post on this forum, I recently acquired a 2000 328i.

I was wondering if you guys have seen the Dension MP3 storage
device??

I have just ordered one for my car, go to www.in-carMP3.com
the units come pre wired for our cars and still allow the MFSW to 
be used and the kit I have ordered has 80gigs of storage!!!

It seems like a really friendly informative forum, glad I found it!!

Regards

MambaT4


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

LordByron said:


> Where did you get the Belkin auto charger? I need to look at a pic or if you have a link it would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Byron


Or go to Belkin.com. Look for ipod accessories. it looks like a white cig. power adapter with a cable coming out of it that plugs into the jack on the 3d generation ipods. it has a line-out jack on the cig. plug itself.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

*Any Pics ??!*

No one has any pics of their Ipod install ??!! I've got a new BMW and I want to hook up my Mp3 player in the car but I need pics on how to do this from BMW owners. Please help.

Byron


----------



## a4agarwal (Oct 1, 2002)

http://isachin.com/BMW/ipod/ipod.html


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot to take pics. I'll take some tonight.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

LordByron said:


> Thank You!!!!!


I found this link in one of the forums and I would like to share it with you guys ... so here it is. If you have some pics please post it.

Thanks

http://isachin.com/BMW/ipod/ipod.html

Thanks for the link a4agarwal !!


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Aaron325iT said:


> i bought a 10GB iPod too, and I also have the Belkin adaptor. It works really well when plugged into the new AUX-In adaptor which i installed last week. Now i'm just looking for a mount for the iPod...


I found this link to install the BMW Aux Audio Input..... I know that most of the people here used the RCAInput, or the Blitzsafe adapter but did anyone used this??? Here are the instructions on how to installed its $99 and you can order it from your dealer:

http://www.eurobuyers.com/instinstr/auxkitdir.pdf

Let me know if you installed this.

Thanks

Byron


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

LordByron said:


> I found this link to install the BMW Aux Audio Input..... I know that most of the people here used the RCAInput, or the Blitzsafe adapter but did anyone used this??? Here are the instructions on how to installed its $99 and you can order it from your dealer:
> 
> http://www.eurobuyers.com/instinstr/auxkitdir.pdf
> 
> ...


I've just ordered one from Pacific BMW and will be doing the install soon. Big difference is that I paid like $31.44 for it. It lists for $39.95


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

mquetel said:


> I've just ordered one from Pacific BMW and will be doing the install soon. Big difference is that I paid like $31.44 for it. It lists for $39.95


I got mine for $37.99 but I've seen it in other websites for $99.00 I have some DIY that can help w/ the install ... I can't wait to do the install .... let me know how it goes, and take some pics so you can share it w/ everyone else

Thanks

Byron


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

LordByron said:


> I got mine for $37.99 but I've seen it in other websites for $99.00 I have some DIY that can help w/ the install ... I can't wait to do the install .... let me know how it goes, and take some pics so you can share it w/ everyone else


I just bought an '03 325i and had the dealer install the adapter before I picked it up. Sound quality from my Nomad Zen Jukebox (old PC version of the ipod) is excellent through the adapter. ONE WORD OF CAUTION: apparently the directions for installation of the adapter are not that great, and the dealership accidentally drilled the holes in the wrong part of the glovebox (thats what they said, maybe they're just stupid). They replaced the glovebox for free, but if you DIY then be careful.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> I just bought an '03 325i and had the dealer install the adapter before I picked it up. Sound quality from my Nomad Zen Jukebox (old PC version of the ipod) is excellent through the adapter. ONE WORD OF CAUTION: apparently the directions for installation of the adapter are not that great, and the dealership accidentally drilled the holes in the wrong part of the glovebox (thats what they said, maybe they're just stupid). They replaced the glovebox for free, but if you DIY then be careful.


i just picked up my car on saturday maybe I'll give my dealer a call and see if they can do it for a good price or even free. How much did they charge you?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I just ordered a 15gb Ipod (factory refurbished) from the apple store for $279 with free shipping. I can't wait to set it up.


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

LordByron said:


> i just picked up my car on saturday maybe I'll give my dealer a call and see if they can do it for a good price or even free. How much did they charge you?


I negotiated for it when I was discussing the car's price, so I dont know what to tell you. If you've already agreed on a deal, it may be a hard sale (my dealership was tight as a tick). However, the part should cost $40 and the instructions call for 1.5 hours of labor, whatever their rate is.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> I negotiated for it when I was discussing the car's price, so I dont know what to tell you. If you've already agreed on a deal, it may be a hard sale (my dealership was tight as a tick). However, the part should cost $40 and the instructions call for 1.5 hours of labor, whatever their rate is.


I'm going to do the install myself I found many DYI sites on how to do this and I'm looking foward to it, I also found this link

http://www.pro-fit-intl.com/Adobe/BM-50-99.pdf

to install my MP3 player.... kill 2 birds with one stone.

Byron


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

LordByron said:


> No one has any pics of their Ipod install ??!! I've got a new BMW and I want to hook up my Mp3 player in the car but I need pics on how to do this from BMW owners. Please help.
> 
> Byron


shameless plug: http://www.mattmcnulty.com/325xi/DIY/aux_input.html

actually, does it count as a plug if I don't really get anything out of it? oh well. regardless, there you will find how to install the aux input, beyond that look above at all the ways people found to mount the thing. personally, I just plop mine in my cupholder, but I'm easy.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

jumpingmatt said:


> shameless plug: http://www.mattmcnulty.com/325xi/DIY/aux_input.html
> 
> actually, does it count as a plug if I don't really get anything out of it? oh well. regardless, there you will find how to install the aux input, beyond that look above at all the ways people found to mount the thing. personally, I just plop mine in my cupholder, but I'm easy.


What a Coincidence I just found the same link last night... Its an awesome DYI I already printed out now I'm just waiting for the box to arrive.

wish me luck !!!


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

LordByron said:


> What a Coincidence I just found the same link last night... Its an awesome DYI I already printed out now I'm just waiting for the box to arrive.
> 
> wish me luck !!!


feel free to email if you have any questions - [email protected]


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

jumpingmatt said:


> feel free to email if you have any questions - [email protected]


Thanks man I'll keep that in mind !!!!


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

Will this aux adaptor work in a 2001 3-series?

Or what do I need to make it work?


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

roberthalton said:


> Will this aux adaptor work in a 2001 3-series?
> 
> Or what do I need to make it work?


The aux adaptor is suppossed to work only on 03 04 E46 models ... to make sure call your dealer and refer to this part #'s here

http://homepage.mac.com/bmw_m3/.Public/Installation_Instructions/AUX_Connector_Retrofit.pdf


----------

